
Spacecraft Headed to Mars This Summer - samhenke
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/science/mars-perseverance-tianwen-hope.html
======
samhenke
Earth is currently in the launch window to send spacecraft to Mars. China, the
United Arab Emirates, and the United States are launching missions to the Red
Planet; NASA’s mission is part of a much longer joint project with the
European Space Agency, part of the European Union. This article describes what
we Earthlings are sending.

